# heat press rhinestone vinyl



## hewy915 (Aug 3, 2011)

hi i am new to everything but i am learning fast and want to try new things i was wandering if you can buy for example a 1mtr roll of garment vinyl that already has rhinestones or studs on it and if a plotter can cut it or not i would be gratefull for any info as like i said new and learning many thanks


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Sophie - I'm not sure exactly what you are asking, but I think you may be asking about sequin or holograph heat applied vinyl material. This vinyl gives a very sparkly appearance much like rhinestones or sequins and can be cut with your plotter/cutter. I use my rhinestone program to "place" circles in a fill and/or contour of my clip art object then cut those circles with my cutter. I then weed the material from around the circles leaving a fake rhinestone design. I pick up the design with transfer tape and then heat apply it to my garment according the the vinyl directions. This is refered to as "poor man's bling" and there are a few threads on this forum about this process.


----------



## hewy915 (Aug 3, 2011)

Hi thankyou for yor reply, i was defo talking more about what you call poor mans bling,i was just wandering if you could buy like 1mtr of heat transfer paper that is already covered in stones to save having to place them by hand i have seen many hoodys that have like writing in vinyl then a three line border of stones around it i am prob just being lazy and need to do this like you said poor man bling way ha thanks


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Are you talking about a bling transfer? Like a design or lettering already done in the rhinestones and all you have to do is heat press them to your shirt or whatever your going to put the bling on??


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

..Or maybe this?? 

Poor mans bling


----------

